# How far must conduit be from fire sprinklers?



## jamesclerie (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm working on a commercial job we are running vidoe cable for TV's. There is an outside bar that there is no other way except surface mounted conduit. Today the gc says to me GC- your pipe is too close to the sprinkler heads. Me - Ok how fare should it be? GC - not so close. Is there a code reference you guys can help me with or is he just upset that He does not get up markup my job or had the ability to put it out for bids, I deal with the owners directly and I am the only trade on the job that was not send out for bid to at least 3 different companies. Thanks for the help guys


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If it's at the level of the heads, you need to keep the pipe at least 3' away to be completely safe. If you want it closer, you need the documentation on the particular model of sprinkler head in use.


----------



## jamesclerie (Jun 2, 2009)

Is there a code reference I could show the GC thanks for answering so fast


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

jamesclerie said:


> Is there a code reference I could show the GC thanks for answering so fast


Sort of. The sprinkler stuff is in NFPA 13, and it says (to paraphrase) that any obstructions at or below the sprinkler head must not impede the spray pattern of the head from developing. The spray pattern is a "cone" (just like spraying water from a hose), and there is a dead zone triangle next to the head that gets no water. If your pipe is in that dead zone, you're fine. Depends on the model of the head. 

_*NFPA 13
8.5.5 Obstructions to Sprinkler Discharge.*
8.5.5.1 Performance Objective. Sprinklers shall be located so as to minimize obstructions to discharge as defined in 8.5.5.2 and 8.5.5.3, or additional sprinklers shall be provided to ensure adequate coverage of the hazard. (See Figure A.8.5.5.1.)
8.5.5.2 Obstructions to Sprinkler Discharge Pattern Development.
8.5.5.2.1 Continuous or noncontinuous obstructions less than or equal to 18 in. (457 mm) below the sprinkler deflector that prevent the pattern from fully developing shall comply
with 8.5.5.2.
8.5.5.2.2 Sprinklers shall be positioned in accordance with the minimum distances and special requirements of Section 8.6 through Section 8.12 so that they are located sufficiently away from obstructions such as truss webs and chords, pipes, columns,
and fixtures.
8.5.5.3 Obstructions That Prevent Sprinkler Discharge from Reaching the Hazard. Continuous or noncontinuous obstructions that interrupt the water discharge in a horizontal plane more than 18 in. (457 mm) below the sprinkler deflector in a manner to limit the distribution from reaching the protected hazard shall comply with 8.5.5.3.
8.5.5.3.1 Sprinklers shall be installed under fixed obstructions over 4 ft (1.2 m) wide such as ducts, decks, open grate flooring, cutting tables, and overhead doors.
8.5.5.3.2 Sprinklers shall not be required under obstructions that are not fixed in place such as conference tables._


----------



## jamesclerie (Jun 2, 2009)

Perfect thanks all my pipe is over the sprinkler heads on the wall. 

Thanks again if you are ever in south Florida dinners on me. Thanks


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

jamesclerie said:


> Perfect thanks all my pipe is over the sprinkler heads on the wall.
> 
> Thanks again if you are ever in south Florida dinners on me. Thanks


If your pipe is higher than the heads, he's nuts, unless you have some model of head there that's designed to spray upward in some fashion.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> If it's at the level of the heads, you need to keep the pipe at least 3' away to be completely safe. If you want it closer, you need the documentation on the particular model of sprinkler head in use.


I was _really_ hoping that was true, because it's the same thing I was told but never took the time to verify it's validity.

Unfortunately, it didn't much matter in a previous job I did, because the sprinkler guys were still installing their pipes after we had run pipe and pulled wire. :whistling2:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Here's the Tyco spray pattern directory for all their heads. 
http://www.tyco-fire.com/TD_TFP/TFP/TFP710_10_2005.pdf

You can can clearly see the "dead zone" above the curves, in which you could mount anything you wanted to without messing with the spray pattern or causing the need for additional heads.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Great wealth of information, thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## HAND (Jul 15, 2010)

jamesclerie said:


> Perfect thanks all my pipe is over the sprinkler heads on the wall.
> 
> Thanks again if you are ever in south Florida dinners on me. Thanks


Heck I was going to answer that one to, and Im in south fla.

You weren't talking McD were you?


----------



## jamesclerie (Jun 2, 2009)

No Bokampers have you ever been there?


----------



## HAND (Jul 15, 2010)

jamesclerie said:


> No Bokampers have you ever been there?


 Probably not, in fact no, I ended paying five bucks for a beer long ago.
But I don't have a problem if someone else pays the ticket.
I do support the local restaurants because they like to start new businesses and hire the whole team. Right now they are having a heck of a time, I heard about a casualty last night in the news.
I also hate cooking. Yes I admit, I do cook, specially if I want to eat.


----------

